# First hay of the year



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well we needed to get some of the Alfalfa baled before we put down fertilizer. With the weather we had this winter till now we actually had a field we could bale in April. We normally don't start until June. The weather is supposed to turn to really wet so thats why we only did one field even though we have another to do. It was about an 8 acre field and we got 193 bales off of it. First time that I can remember baling with a sweatshirt on. It moisture tested at 11% so we were pleased. 
Here is one of the wagons.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

You can bring that wagon right on over here!! :wink: It looks great!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

OMG Roger.....it looks wonderful!!!!! I so need good hay.....hubby just went and picked up some hay tonight, left over from last year (enough to get us through until cutting starts) and it looks like glorified straw.....so ready to see some fresh cut hay!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Logan come and get it LOL, Delivery is extra hahaha.

Denise, We had to buy some hay this winter because we sold out and I got stuff just like that. I would let the goats pick threw it and the rest became bedding. Which means about 1/2 the bale was bedding, it was terrible. This stuff is pretty nice and its $5 a bale. I don't know if it is worth your drive or not.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

That is crazy! I cannot believe you have already cut hay! Maybe this year we will get enough hay to make up for last year.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:drool: :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If I were closer I would take you up on that offer!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

First cutting already! My goodness...I wish the weather was being that nice here! Good looking hay. :thumb:
Do you guys think you might have a drought year? :shocked:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful, so nice and green! Congrats!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, I would love that. We were told that our hay was going to be around $20.00 a bale, so I am going to sell out of most my goats, if not all.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

If that wagon comes up missing don't come over here looking for it. LOL!!


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

$5.00 a bale - I am so jealous :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: :sigh: 
We are at about $18 per bale and with a super dry winter and gas/diesel prices at over $4/gallon I hate to think what this summer is going to bring.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: I want some...HeHe.... :thumbup: :thumb:


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

It looks so good I would consider eating it. I'm a vegan  Wow $5.00 a bale is amazing. We are lucky to purchase hay for $18.00 to $21.00 here (N Calif).


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Roger....is this hay pure alfalfa????? I might just be getting a hold of you to buy some.....I don't care how far the drive is!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Kylee- Well I dont think we will have a drought year....Knock on wood....We arer actually supposed to get wet here soon so this will most likely be it till June.

Lori- I can not imagine $20 a bale...I have a feeling this might actually be a good year for hay so if I were you I wouldn't sell out just yet.

Sherry- Your house is going to be the first place I look for a missing wagon at LOL.

Jen- How in the world can you afford goats paying 18-21 dollars a bale. I can not comprehend that.

Pam- I will trade you a buck kid for a wagon load of hay. LOL

Chris- Come and get it LOL!!!

Denise- I would say its 70% alfalfa.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool...as I do not feed a lot of alfalfa to my wethers.....I am calling my hay guy this week to see when he thinks he might cut, if not soon I might be interested in enough to get me through! I was juist looking on the map and Huntertown isn't that far.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Ne it really isnt... We drive down close to you often because my sister lives in the tiny town of Denver. I think you are between my house and my sisters.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

> Jen- How in the world can you afford goats paying 18-21 dollars a bale. I can not comprehend that.


The goats aren't too bad (I only have 4) - it's the 5 horses that kill me!


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

$5 BALE!!!! :drool: :drool: :drool: I was thrilled to get a 3 string 110lb bale for $25! Smaller 2 string bales are still at $18-$20!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*mental note* don't hide the hay at my place. Lucky for me you don't know where my parents live so I'll hide it there. LOL!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

HAHAHA Sherry you are right about that good thinking.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Do you plant an alfalfa/grass mix? if so what do you mix it with? I'm going to plant a little strip this summer.... 
M.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes we do and we use timothy and orchard grass. Plus whatever comes up in the field.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow. I don't think the grass here in Maine has even started to GROW. First cuttings here are usually late June. Huzzah for you getting a load so early!


----------

